# Human eye pictures



## yeatzee (Feb 15, 2010)

All taken with the sigma 105mm and extension tubes. My first attempt at this kind of stuff and it was rushed (family doesn't like sitting infront of the camera for long periods of time :lol: )


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow! That is really cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

I told my mom the 3 one was a new kind of black hole and she bought it.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 16, 2010)

Weird :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 16, 2010)

Neat, lol. So what color are your subject's eyes... blue, hazel, brown? And was your Mom's eye the one you told her was a new kind of black hole? :lol:


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

Way cool! B)


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 16, 2010)

ha thanks guys


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 16, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> All taken with the sigma 105mm and extension tubes. My first attempt at this kind of stuff and it was rushed (family doesn't like sitting infront of the camera for long periods of time :lol: )


wow thats so trippy and beatiful haha niiice


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 16, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> wow thats so trippy and beatiful haha niiice


Must you quote the picture thread?  

Yeatzee, looks like you're having fun with your macro!  Nice eye colors too.

Nothing in my house has been safe since I started shooting macro...Pets, spiders, plants, wifey :lol: 

And if you want to eliminate the catch-light, you could try a 'bounce card' with the strobe pointing up, and a white index card bent forward about 45 degrees...or use that reflector you have to do the same. Looks like you used a strobe for the 1st one, and is the last one a window or a skylight?


----------



## sbugir (Feb 16, 2010)

Which eye is Bailey's -_- :wub: ? JK JK!

Very cool pics nonetheless.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Yeatzee, looks like you're having fun with your macro!  Nice eye colors too.Nothing in my house has been safe since I started shooting macro...Pets, spiders, plants, wifey :lol:
> 
> And if you want to eliminate the catch-light, you could try a 'bounce card' with the strobe pointing up, and a white index card bent forward about 45 degrees...or use that reflector you have to do the same. Looks like you used a strobe for the 1st one, and is the last one a window or a skylight?


I really enjoyed these, Yeatzee, but the catch light (specular highlight for non-photographers)is really obtrusive in a couple of these and provides you with a good excuse to invest in a studio setup. I have used (very rarely, lately), slave strobes in reflective umbrellas for nearly fifty years and they are still hard to improve on. They don't need to cost an arm and a leg, either: p://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&amp;keywords=flash+umbrella&amp;tag=googhydr-20&amp;index=ap

At a pinch, you can rig a handkerchief over a picture frame and mount it in front of a spotlight, but the advantage of strobes, particularly in indoor insect shoots, is that they are less bright, hot and obtrusive than floods except for a millisecond or two.


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 17, 2010)

Its actually a large softbox I borrowed from a friend Kamakiri



lemmiwinks said:


> Which eye is Bailey's -_- :wub: ? JK JK!Very cool pics nonetheless.


Dude come on..... and its not spelled like that.



PhilinYuma said:


> I really enjoyed these, Yeatzee, but the catch light (specular highlight for non-photographers)is really obtrusive in a couple of these and provides you with a good excuse to invest in a studio setup. I have used (very rarely, lately), slave strobes in reflective umbrellas for nearly fifty years and they are still hard to improve on. They don't need to cost an arm and a leg, either: p://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&amp;keywords=flash+umbrella&amp;tag=googhydr-20&amp;index=apAt a pinch, you can rig a handkerchief over a picture frame and mount it in front of a spotlight, but the advantage of strobes, particularly in indoor insect shoots, is that they are less bright, hot and obtrusive than floods except for a millisecond or two.


All of them had catchlights, I just cloned out the ones that were easy and within my post processing ability. I dont think it would be physically possible to get the amount of light I needed without getting catchlights. A macro lens at 1:1 and F/11ish and extension tubes needs lots and lots of light  

You are right though, I need something like the above. Its on my super expensive list (i've got lenses that come first though for non-macro stuff)


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 17, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Its actually a large softbox I borrowed from a friend Kamakiri


I could kinda see it, but then I thought you didn't have one! The fabric is almost visible and I see the drop off in the corners.

Anyway, If you still have it, try using it above or even below...just enough to not see the reflection. Sides will be a little more difficult to hide the reflection due to the shape of the eye.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, Google is my friend, Tanner, so off I went to test a suspicion. I was right. Aside from the catch light, your pix are among the best that I have ever seen on the internet. How interesting. I'm sure that you've tried kamakiri's suggested technique when photographing something with flash, say, behind glass. Stand in front of the object and the flash will bounce right back at you. Photograph it from a slight angle and the flash will bounce away (and remember that though this might be obvious to you, other members may find it useful).

I have always believed in using flash whenever possible. If you have never done much shooting with film, you have no idea how trying this can be, but I always preferred both the technique (it answers your problem about insufficient light, for example) and effect. Were you to use a single undiffused flash in a poorly lit room, here, the pupil would dilate accordingly Obviously, a fully dilated pupil will detract from the beauty of the iris, so you would have to experiment (and with a little luck, avid red eye, though that's easily fixed) but you can place the much smaller reflection of a strobe within the center of the pupil. You can then experiment with removing the light completely from the image of the pupil or reducing it to a tiny highlight. I have done this and produced reasonably good 8.5x11.

Lemmiwinks's question reminded me that the name of my subject was Jeanine and her eyes much more beautiful than any picture that I could ever take of them. But then, I was prejudiced!


----------



## Opivy (Feb 17, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Which eye is Bailey's -_- :wub: ? JK JK!Very cool pics nonetheless.


My very first thoughts!!!

... Who's Bailey?

lol! nice pics Yeatzee! Never realized how crazy eyes looks. Makes me think I need glasses =0 I never really thought they were that cool until you posted these pics


----------



## sbugir (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude come on..... and its not spelled like that.

:lol: 

I'm a creeper, I know B)


----------

